# FreeBSD 9.0 and 9.1 problem



## Marco96 (Apr 11, 2013)

*H*i, *I* have a problem with LD_PRELOAD. I have tried to do that command on freebsd FreeBSD 8.2 and it work*s* but when *I* try it on freebsd FreeBSD 9.0 or 9.1 it do*es*n't work. Why?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2013)

It's a little low on details. Please elaborate.


----------

